# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Crepa Dhe Waffla

## xhorbas1

Crepa dhe Waffla sa te njohura jane ne shqiperi?

Crepa eshte e njohur si ushqim Francez.Perdoret me mbushje te kripura dhe te embl.
Te kripur p.sh djath, patate,veze,domate,spec e shume te tjera.Te embla me nutela, marmalata te ndryshme,mjalte,fruta te ndryshme,sheqer,akullore me shije te ndryshme.....

BAFFLA ......eshte ushqim i ardhur nga Belgjika kaloj ne Amerike ku u be shume e njohur dhe pas USA u fute prape ne evrope ku njihet si embelsire e castit.Perdoret me nutela,mjalte,marmalata te ndryshme,akullore .....Ne USA perdoret dhe me shije te kripura,ne evrope nuk ju pershtat shijes se kripur.........

----------


## Kreksi

Krepat  jane te ngjajshme si brumi i  i flis ne kosovë, dikur gjyshet tona benin kete specialitete mbi saq  e me vona edhe mbi pllaka shporeti....
Krepi mund te thuhet se eshte specialitete francez nga Bretanja por sherbehej edhe tek ne ne kosove me nje emer tjeter qe spo dua tia them emrin se del ndoshat sllavishte....

Krepat behen shume lehte, njesoj si pergatitja e qullit per flija, pakez ujë, dy grushta mielle dhe pastaj kthimi i sijes ose te embel qe i shtohet sheqer ose te krypura, krejt pakez, e pastaj ne fazen e dyt i shtohet persiper ose djath te grire zvicrane ose dy kokrra veze, kurse   qulli i pergatitur me sheqer mund ti bashkangjitet  kremi, sidomos maza  apo edhe nutela me lejthia  ose bashkangjitur dy akullore me maz dhe çokollate qe ketej quhet "dam blanshë" zonja e bardh....eshte shume e kendeshme....
Nuk dua ta quaj veten aqe specialist te kuzhines por me duhet te pranoj se pas disa dekadash qe jetoj ketej ne france sado pake njoh shume gjera e sidoms krepat qe se paku nje here ne muaj i beje vet.
Si behen krepat ?
Ne nje ene gjyem te rrumbullaket si ne ato per salalta vehet nje liter ujë, dy gota qumesht dhe nje gjysemkilogrami miell... duke  e perzier i hedhen edhe dy lug alkohol raki rrushi ...
Pastaj ne nje tigan(fyrtere) qe vihet ne zjarr te nxehet e ne anen tjeter ne nje pjat mbushur me vaj dielli prehet nje patate pergjysem dhe ngulet me pirun keshtuqe para se te hedhet qulli(mielli i perzier me ujë) gjithemon lyhet siperfaqja e tiganit me kete patate qe sherben si nje lloj shpuze automatike qe as nuke lejon shume vaj mbi  tigan as pake por lene nje siperfaqe temjaftueshme  te te lyerit qe pas dy minutash hedhet qulli me nje luge te madhe  keshtu qe krepi  menjehere piqet ne njeren ane ku pastaj menjhere pas dy minutash rrotullohet edhe ne anen tjeter...

----------


## Clauss

kam punuar ne kreperi. waffles jane kot fare, vetem me maple coku i haja. ndersa krepa kam bere e ngrene kaq shume saqe tani sme vjen me. chocolate+portokalle+g.marnier, cokollate e bardhe+stafidhe+arra jane te preferuarat e mia. dhe me kos mjalte arra etc. etc.

----------


## xhorbas1

> kam punuar ne kreperi. waffles jane kot fare, vetem me maple coku i haja. ndersa krepa kam bere e ngrene kaq shume saqe tani sme vjen me. chocolate+portokalle+g.marnier, cokollate e bardhe+stafidhe+arra jane te preferuarat e mia. dhe me kos mjalte arra etc. etc.


Provo nje here molle te zier me konjak kanell stafidha akullore vanilia straciatela!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## drague

Xhorbas kur ta besh crepes me fruta mos i hidh aq shume çokollate.se prish komplet shijen.
Ps.vetem per dekoracion.

----------


## xhorbas1

> Xhorbas kur ta besh crepes me fruta mos i hidh aq shume çokollate.se prish komplet shijen.
> Ps.vetem per dekoracion.


CREPAT QE BEHEN ME FRUTA TE FRESKETA E MIRA ESHTE TE SHOQEROHEN ME PAK  MJALTE.TE LULE SHTRYDHJA + BANANIA CKOLLATA ESHTE SHIJA E PERSHTATSHME.PO PRAP SDO TE THOT CDO GJE VARET NGA SHIJA QE DUAM NE ATE CAST. DHE CREPA NA I JEP KETE MUNDESI, SE PERGATITET NE CASTE.

----------


## nivek

Dua te mesoj disa menyra se si behet kreperi.

                                       Ju lutem me ndihmoni.

----------


## Gloria83

Pershendetje !
Te them te drejten kete vit kam ngrene shume krepa me cokollate por gjithmone i ka gatuar tezja, dhe me sa mora vesh behej me kos, pak miell, veze dhe kaq pa kripe se i han sipas deshires. Gjithsesi po pyes nje here si behen  dhe te kthej pergjigje, por jane shume te thjeshte per tu bere.
Te Pershendes .

----------


## Almida

lexo kete dhe mos degjo asnje.
Miell, qumesht dhe pak kripe...
Pastaj sipas deshires dhe oreksit.
e embel ose e kripur...

----------


## Xingaro

Sma merrte mendja qe do jepja ndonjehere mend per pune kuzhine...por ja tek jam.
Me shume modesti...ne berjen e krepeve jam fantastik.

Atehere...hidhen ne nje tas 2 gota miell,1 gote qumesht dhe 4 veze.Shihet sa i trashe behet,nese eshte akoma pak i trashe shtohet qumesht pak nga pak.Perzihet deri sa te behet i lemuar dhe uniform.Merret nje tigan,anti-aderent,dmth ato qe sngjisin.Me nje leter kuzhine me vaj ulliri fshini gjithe siperfaqen e tiganit ne menyre ta beni pak te rreshqitshme,mund te perdorni dhe gjalp ne vend te vajit.
Tiganin e ngrohni 3-4 min,pastaj me flake te ulet,me nje luge te madhe e hidhni ne mes dhe rretulloni doren deri sa ti hapni ne te gjithe siperfaqen...e lini pak sekonda sa te mpikset dhe e ktheni nga ana tjeter.20 sek sa te mari ate ngjyren e verdhe dhe eshte gati.
Do ju sugjeroja nutella,ose çokokrem...me banane te grira siper.Eshte fundi i botes.
Do i beni te gjithe te dashurohen me ju,do ju shohin gjithe admirim dhe nuk do pushojne duke ju kerkuar qe ti beni perseri.

----------


## ViKi 24

Bravo Xingaro.Sa her i kam ber te gjith me kan admiruar, te gjitheve i kan pelqyer shum, edhe mi kerkojne shum shpesh.I bej me nutella, biskota, ose me banane.
respekte

----------

